# Firmware Build 2018.18.2 301aeee (5/12/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Firmware Build 2018.18.2 301aeee (5/12/18)

Appears to be wide release on S/X.

One Model 3 install reported on TeslaFi and one on EV-FW. Not sure if it’s the same car.


----------



## BradB (Apr 12, 2016)

I received 18.2 this morning after already having 18.1. There do not appear to be any major changes so perhaps it is just bug fixes.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Got 18.2 last night after 18.1 Tuesday.

FWIW - Feels much more stable. Had some media player issues before and was getting no reverse cam consistently, will report back after a couple days.


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

JimmyJohenning said:


> Was unaware! Will try this first thing in AM.


Got 18.2 tonight. Was on 18.1 before. No secret menu accessible for Cabin Overheat Protection settings.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

18.2 has no secret menu.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JimmyJohenning said:


> 18.2 has no secret menu.


Probably a patch for accidentally exposing the menu before they had a correct path and UI design on Model 3.


----------



## Lightning (Apr 5, 2016)

How do these software updates work exactly? I just got the 2018.16.2 43040e6 today, but there's obviously more current updates than this.


----------



## Lightning (Apr 5, 2016)

I just got my car back from service center and when I picked it up it said there was an update available. It updated to the 2018.16.2. Not sure what software I had before to be honest.


----------



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

My M3 updated a few nights ago. The only difference I have seen is that there is now an icon that indicates that the auto-high beam setting is enabled.


----------

